# First time Bacon Smoker



## macthom1981 (Aug 13, 2017)

IMG_9183.JPG



__ macthom1981
__ Aug 13, 2017






Well I can say I gave it a shot. I had the butcher cut me some 1/4 strips of bacon. I use some brown sugar rub on it. Cold smoked it for 4 hours and I can say it was a solid first effort.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2017)

macthom1981 said:


> Well I can say I gave it a shot. I had the butcher cut me some 1/4 strips of bacon. I use some brown sugar rub on it. Cold smoked it for 4 hours and I can say it was a solid first effort.


Welcome macthom!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So now that you have an MES 30, here are a bunch of things you can do with it, in Step by Step Form:

 Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## macthom1981 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thank you so much


----------

